# GTO weak spots, cost to own and reliability



## 11past9 (Jan 7, 2010)

Please post your year, mileage, use type ( road courses, daily driving etc? ) and your cost of repairs, maintenance, the weak spots of the GTO and overall reliability 

I am considering buying one but the CTS V has a garbage rear end, as does the fbody camaros 10 bolt, engines sometimes don't hold up well and yada yada yada. I want to know what I'm getting into. I typically like nimble cars even if they are down on power and I'm hoping this one can handle better ten fold than stock with some tweaks and it already has gobs of power. I'm just worried about longevity and fun factor I'm not the drag strip only kind of guy so fill me in. I'd rather shy away from a maintenance and repairs money pit


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

05 GTO M6 78,000

i havent really run into many problems. mostly preventative main't 

-biggest thing for our cars that i dont like is the weak rear springs, but the high end brands run about $350 for all the corners. 
-im from FL and my headliner's adhesive let go, about 100$ to get it re-glued
-wheels/tires are an issue, i bought some used 275 bfg drag radials and havent been able to keep them on because it hits the inside fender lip, looking for a shop to roll them now, guessing 100 per side?
-oil changes, i like to spoil my baby w/ 5qts RoyalPrpl 5w30 and 1qt Lucas Stab(synthetic) i think each RP is about $8/qt and the lucas is like 15/qt. add my ram tough guard filter and its about 70-75 a change. but oil is your best preventative money you can spend IMO. spend money to save money.
-i usually run a good fuel system cleaner per month, what i buy varies, chevron's FSCleanr or that 104+ stuff, depends whats on sale. 
-tires, always depends on the driver but you can find ok sets for about 500/set, my sets last at least a year. 
-stock clutch doesnt hold long(well actually i was still on stock til recent,wasnt too bad) under spirited driving esp add mods so anywhere from 600-800 for a decent one. 
-premium gas ALWAYS!!!!

so i'd say roughly 1500-2000/year for recurring items like oil,cleaners,tires. (excluding gas) not too bad.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

btw VERY reliable car and amazing car at that. I love the power, the touring feel, the rarity. its got amazing seats, awesome engine to upgrade.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

04 M6 w/ 51K miles. Its my DD but I'm modded and tracked it twice. Also still on the origional clutch still. NOTHING FAILED... only maintance stuff and repairs from a friend curbing it.


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

My 06 GTO has been really good. I only have 6000 miles on it but it has never been to the dealer for anything. I do drag race it once in a while but no issues.


----------

